# 180 schlauchboot



## MMK308 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wird ja immer beliebter diese kleinen Schlauchboote (1,80m), überlege mir das floh von mission craft zu hohlen, was haltet ihr davon.

Und ist es auch auf einem größeren See mit Wind sicher?

Liebe grüße und danke für jede Antwort


----------



## nichtsfaenger (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

Wenn Du dich selber umbringen willst,reicht Dir auch ein 1,00m Boot. Unter solchen Bedingungen,ist doch klar was passiert. Und dann noch auf einen größeren See da mit wollen.#q


----------



## Gemenie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

ich habe mir das jrc kleinboot geholt , spiegel selber nachgerüstet kleinen E-motor  dran um montagen abzulegen, bischen mit echolot den see abfahren,und auch mal bischen mit ne kleinen rute und gummi auf zander zuangeln .mein See ist 35ha groß und bei 4-5 bft ist das kein problem.
bringt super viel spass und ist in 2 min aufgeblassen passt in eine tasche und ist alleine gut zu tragen.


----------



## mlkzander (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

ich habe das floh und von den kleinen ist es für mich das einzige was in frage kommet, es ist wirklich sehr sehr stabil und gebaut wie ein grosses, ich benutze es mit einem 45er e-motor auf dem po zum auslegen voll und ganz ohne probleme, egal ob strömung oder wie vor ein paar tagen sturm und gewitter

das proline commando 160xs soll auch ganz ok sein, aber nicht so stabil wie das floh

@nichtsfänger

wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal d.. f..... h.....


----------



## Snoopy (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

Ein Kollege hat das Mission craft floh und ist sehr zufrieden damit. 
Verarbeitung und Robustheit sind echt klasse. 
Allerdings ist der Preis sehr hoch.

Bei ebay gibt es ein baugleiches Boot und kostet ca 100€ weniger.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit? Bin am überlegen mir so eins zuzulegen.


----------



## mlkzander (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

hast du nen link?


----------



## Snoopy (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

Schau mal nach fix Kraft 180 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gemenie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

das ist das gleiche in grün ,@MLKZander du hast recht das floh ist ne klasse besser als das Jrc Allerdings konnte ich das Jrc in der bucht für 270 tacken bekommen in Neu Das hat meine entscheidung leicht gemacht,und son spiegel für einen motor ankleben ist keine hexerei


----------



## BOB2611 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

Habe auch seit 2 Jahren das FixKraft ist optisch gleich dem missioncraft und auch die Materialien wie Ventile Boden etc. Sind vollkommen tauglich und stabil. Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Snoopy (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

@bob2611: hast du auch etwas an dem fixkraft Boot zu bemängeln,  oder bist du voll zufrieden?


----------



## BOB2611 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

Voll zufrieden bin auch schon mit 2 Personen inkl. 100ah Batterie und E-Motor Gefahren. Also das Ding trägt gut und ist sauber verarbeitet als Auslegeboot.


----------



## mlkzander (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: 180 schlauchboot*

das ding gibts für 329€

und sieht bis auf einige kleinigkeiten fast gleich aus

wir gurken auch oft zu zweit damit rum


----------

